# Can freebsd-update overwrite BIND package?



## AndyUKG (May 17, 2010)

Hi,

  if I choose the "Replace base BIND with this version" when installing BIND DNS server from ports what happens if I then later run freebsd-update if there are updates to the default FreeBSD bind?
I have a non-production server running FreeBSD 8.0-p2 onto which I installed BIND9.7. If I run freebsd-update fetch it reports the following files will be updated:


```
/bin/dig
/usr/bin/host
/usr/bin/nslookup
/usr/bin/nsupdate
/usr/sbin/dnssec-dsfromkey
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keyfromlabel
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keygen
/usr/sbin/dnssec-signzone
/usr/sbin/lwresd
/usr/sbin/named
/usr/sbin/named-checkconf
/usr/sbin/named-checkzone
/usr/sbin/named-compilezone
/usr/sbin/rndc
/usr/sbin/rndc-confgen
```

On the face of it it seems the replace base BIND option is just a bad idea and should be removed from the options. Whats the official situation on this?

thanks! Andy.


----------



## gilinko (May 17, 2010)

This exact question has been answered only 10 days ago. Please use search before asking. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13964


----------



## AndyUKG (May 17, 2010)

ah ok, thanks! I did  google it but missed that thread...

thanks Andy.


----------



## gilinko (May 17, 2010)

Google doesn't search this forum(although it does index it), the forum search function does the search: http://forums.freebsd.org/search.php


----------

